# Groups



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I was out sighting in my 22-6mm today and i did a 3 shoot group at 100 yards just for the hell of it. i had a little caldwell rest and nothing in the back and i was standing up shooting. my group was .872 to the outside of the holes and ~.658 from center to center. we also had a little wind today it was about 15mph. now i have never shoot groups before or really even tried to but dosnt that seem like a really good group? im sure it could even be better with sandbags and no wind. the bullets i was useing were 52gr HPs to.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

That's damn good shooting for your first time trying to do serious papper punching. You said that you were shooting from a standing position so I assume you were useing the hood of a pick-up. If a solid bench isn't available I usually drop the tailgate, disconect the support cable on one side (so I don't accidentley blow it off) and use a folding chair thats high enough to get comfortable. Next time try shooting from a sitting position from a solid bench or from the prone position. I'd be willing to bet that your groups will shrink in half. Just don't let yourself get carried away. Take your time and don't let that 22-6mm get to hot.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

A portable bench is easy to build, and can shrink groups beyond belief!
I also use a set of bags that I made from a pair of old blue jeans. Cut the legs off, sew one end closed, fill a couple of large ziplocks with sand, insert into the legs, and sew up the other end. They work well, and are cheap!.


----------

